# best brewer on this site.



## sub-19 (Sep 25, 2019)

anyone could lead me to the best brewer member at this web, I have a question for him? Thank you.


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 26, 2019)

Best brewer?
Strange question.

Why would you not just post your question and have several answer, which would most likely all be directly or indirectly the same?
Considering most conversion questions have been answered time and time again in this forum.


----------



## Kingjmack (Sep 27, 2019)

What is your question?


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 27, 2019)

I think what he's looking for is someone who might know about a parelistic pump. I believe the question is what is the best kind of inline or capsule filter to put after the pomp, but before the final whatman pollycap .22um filter? So that the first one acts as a pre-filter.


On another form a guy was telling him that it is best to use another whatman pollycap just a 1um. However another guy said we might be able to get away with a inline filter. Which to me that is another capsule filter correct?


A question I had was someone mentioned to me that a pal acropak 200 with a point 0.8um PVDF pre-filter and a .  22um PVDF as a final filter. Witch is built into one capsule to filter a larger volume than just one whatman pollycap 36 as?


Now that I think more I guess I have another question and that is. Say i put a 1um polycap on the line  before the  .22 um pollycap. How much longer would it extend the life of the final filter? I was told maybe 3 to 6 times longer?

Has anyone used a capsule filter with vacuum filtration or positive pressure? Besides a parelistic pump?


Sorry I know I started out with 1 question for him, but as I started thinking figured I had a few more.

Thnx brothers....

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## sub-19 (Sep 29, 2019)

Bigmills said:


> I think what he's looking for is someone who might know about a parelistic pump. I believe the question is what is the best kind of inline or capsule filter to put after the pomp, but before the final whatman pollycap .22um filter? So that the first one acts as a pre-filter.
> 
> 
> On another form a guy was telling him that it is best to use another whatman pollycap just a 1um. However another guy said we might be able to get away with a inline filter. Which to me that is another capsule filter correct?
> ...





LOL...sorry I posted my issue for so many days in here in a different post without any reply, this is why I did not login again and lost hope..but here goes:
 After an online search, in order to make a 10ml vial of 20mg/ml of injectable MK677, I would need the following:

A beaker, sterile 10ml vials and a thermometer
MK=.20g
BA=.20ml
BB=1.0ml
Bacteriostatic Water=8.63ml.

I would guess that most people do not condone Mk as injections, but I have tried it and the outcome was far superior than liquid or caps/tabs.
So, how should I proceed in making this, step by step PLEASE and by detail, as this is my first conversion experience? I need the time of each step when heating and the temperature as well.
I am using only 1/2 a gram for a test at first, then if it works, I will make higher quantity. Thanks for your input.


----------



## sub-19 (Sep 29, 2019)

sub-19 said:


> LOL...sorry I posted my issue for so many days in here in a different post without any reply, this is why I did not login again and lost hope..but here goes:
> After an online search, in order to make a 10ml vial of 20mg/ml of injectable MK677, I would need the following:
> 
> A beaker, sterile 10ml vials and a thermometer
> ...


 


Any critic or a different plan, please shoot.


----------



## bbuck (Sep 29, 2019)

If injecting was superior, how much higher were the values on your blood tests?
And as you have had injectable MK677 before why not use that recipe?


----------



## sub-19 (Sep 30, 2019)

bbuck said:


> If injecting was superior, how much higher were the values on your blood tests?
> And as you have had injectable MK677 before why not use that recipe?



If I had the recipe, I would not have been posting in here. Thing is, the supplier isn't reliable with communication, so I chose to make it myself.


----------



## sub-19 (Oct 7, 2019)

anyone generous with time and knowledge?


----------



## sub-19 (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, here is how I found out the best way to do it.
Mix 0.20 ml of Benzyl Alcohol 99.9% with 1 ml benzyl benzoate in a beaker, then throw in 0.20 gram of raw MK677, then heat the whole mix til the temperature goes up to 100 or so degree and  until its clear, then dilute to concentration with 10 ml of Bacteriostatic water, let it sit, cool, filter, and this would lead to 20 mg of MK677 per ml.


----------



## Jstarks11 (Nov 25, 2019)

sub-19 said:


> anyone could lead me to the best brewer member at this web, I have a question for him? Thank you.



Right here!!! I am the best brewer!!! Send me your raws and I will brew them for you 50/50!!! LOL   :sniper:


----------

